# First frozen transfer



## needbabydust (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi every one I'm due to have my first frozen embrio transfer with the only egg that's left. I got told by the nurse to phone up first day of period witch I did that was 6 days ago and she said to get an ovulation kit and take it on day ten and eleven. Can anybody tell me what happens next she didn't really give me any more information?


----------



## Mrsball (May 10, 2013)

It sounds like you're doing a natural cycle like me. 
If that's the case they will get you to do ovulation kits (and scans?) from day 10 onwards until you detect your LH surge. 
Then they time the transfer from your LH surge. 
Depending on what day your embryo is. 
I have a day 5 blast which means they transfer 7 days from detecting ovulation. 

First day is just a trigger day. 
Then day 0
Then the number of days your embryo is 

That's how my clinic is working anyway! 
you should contact them and ask to be better informed though Hun 
X


----------



## needbabydust (Jan 22, 2014)

Yes mine is a 5 day blasto aswell. How many are you getting put back in? I will ask more when I phone them on day ten witch is on friday


----------



## Mrsball (May 10, 2013)

I have two blasts. If they both survive the thaw then I'm having them both put back. 
I'm on cycle day 19 now and still waiting for my positive ovulation test! But my cycles are a bit longer (about 35 days). So my body is taking it's time!


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

If you want some advice about ovulation tests with natural FET I would do them twice a day morning and evening until you get your smiley face (on clearblue digital) obviously notify your clinic straight away when you see smiley face as you will ovulate 24-36 hrs after it appears, your transfer will be 72 hours from seeing the smiley face, ie: I had my smiley face day 16 and transfer was on day 20 hth x


----------



## Kido44 (Nov 28, 2013)

Was the embryo frozen using vitrification or slow freezing?

Are the success rates similar?


----------



## Mrsball (May 10, 2013)

Got my positive opk today! Yay
Scan tomorrow. Got to hope my lining has improved!

I have no idea on the freezing method. Didn't even know there were different methods! 
X


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Great news Mrs Ball good luck 

Think most clinics use vitrification these days as success rates seem to be better but you know what if that embryo is meant to make it, it will survive the odds x


----------



## Dreamer14 (Feb 5, 2014)

Hello!

Sounds like you are doing a natural cycle which I am on at the moment.

For me I had a scan on day 10 so they could check my lining and she measured my longest follicle too. My scan was on a Friday and based on the length of my follicle the nurse told me to start OPKs on the Monday. I got my surge on the Wednesday and had my ET 7 days later.

I had 2 x 5 day blasts put back in currently in the dreaded 2ww!

Hope this helps and good luck to you xx


----------



## needbabydust (Jan 22, 2014)

Got my smiley face just now don't think my clinic is open today as it's Sunday will this make a difference because I won't be able to contact them until Monday morning I really hope not x


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

You'll be absolutely fine as ovulation is 24-36 hrs from seeing the smiley face (you will ovulate tonight between midnight-6am approx then transfer will be minimum 48 hrs after ovulation as clinics do transfers differently 2dt, 3dt, 5dt etc) contact them first thing Monday as I'm sure things will start rolling for you then! Good luck and keep us all posted very exciting


----------



## suzy2509 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi all my name is Susan and have a beautiful little girl Emily who is 2 years old  from a fresh cycle. We have 2 frozen embryo s from that cycle and about to start a FET.

1st day of period yesterday and having baseline scan Monday. 

Any advise on what to expect and good foods drinks to have before and after would be great


----------



## needbabydust (Jan 22, 2014)

Phoned them first thing this morning they said my transfer is booked in for Saturday. They are going to thaw it on Friday is this right won't I be past it all by Saturday for a chance of it working I'm confused. Sometimes feel as if clinic can't wait to get you off the phone x


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Am sure they know what they are doing, prob a 5 day transfer by sounds of it (blastocyst?) lots of people prefer a 5 day transfer as chances are increased x


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi Suzy I didn't do anything special for FET as tbh it's much more relaxed than a fresh cycle, just be sure you take your pregnacare and whatever meds your clinic tells you to (if indeed any at all)

Best of luck x


----------

